# Deuter "Race X" oder "Race X Air" ?



## JPS (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen Tagesrucksack zulegen und die beiden Modelle von Deuter gefallen mir ganz gut. 

Der Hauptunterschied, so wie ich das sehe, ist das Belüftungssystem für den Rücken.
Wie groß ist der Unterschied in der Praxis? Schwitzt man mit dem Aircomfort System tatsächlich weniger?

Race X mit dem Airstripes System

Race X Air mit dem Aircomfort System

Schon mal Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß JPS


----------



## tvaellen (31. März 2007)

Kann dir nur etwas zum Race X sagen, den habe ich mal bei einem Marathon gewonnen. Ein sehr feiner Rucksack, der sich gut trägt und sehr leicht ist. Benutze ihn sogar gelegentlich auf langen Rennradrunden, wo Rucksacktragen eigentlich verpönt ist, weil es die Aerodynamik verdirbt  

Als "Tagesrucksack" fürs MTB wäre er mir aber zu klein. Viel mehr als eine Jacke und ein bisschen Essen passt da nämlich nicht rein. Zumindest wenn du gelegentlich mit Trinkblase fahren willst, sollten es so 20-22 l schon sein.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fi156 (31. März 2007)

Also mir gefällt die Belüftung bei dem Aircomfort-System sehr gut!

Zu der anderen Belüftung kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, da ich dieses System nur aus dem Laden kenne. 
Aber wenn ich mit gutem Menschenverstand rangehe muss das Aircomfort-System einfach besser belüften  

Außerdem bekommt man auch bei unsauberer Packweise keine Probleme damit, irgendwas im Kreuz zu spüren  
Es Packt sich dadurch leider nicht besonders gut, da die Rückwand nicht gerade ist! Die Spannung des Netzes wird über 2 Stahlflachprofile gehalten, die leicht gebogen eingebaut sind, sodass sich die Rückwand in den Rucksack "hineinwölbt".

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir beide Systeme angucken (sehen an jedem Deuter ähnlich aus, falls es DIESE Modelle im Fachgeschäft nicht gibt) und dann entscheiden.

Btw: Was ist für dich eine Tagestour? Mach dir mal Gedanken darüber, was alles mit soll/muss. 14 Liter wären für mich zu wenig...

mfg Fi156


----------



## skyphab (1. April 2007)

Ich habe auch den Race X Air und der ist wirklich spitze. Gerade im Sommer ist der genial, weil man effektiv nur das Mesh hinten am Rücken hat und der Rucksack absteht, ich denke nicht, dass es eine bessere Belüftung gibt. Nix mehr, mit einem triefend nassen Rücken.

Wenn man die 2 Liter Trinkblase drin hat, passt aber auch nur noch sehr wenig rein, mehr als eine Jacke kann man da dann nicht mehr reinstopfen.

Was willst du denn so mitnehmen, wenn du mit gefüllter Blase )) unterwegs bist?


----------



## Chapman (1. April 2007)

ich habe den Deuter Race X Air II, benutze ihn aber ohne Trinkblase und finde den Rucksack einfach genial. Für Tagesausflüge mit kleinem Gepäck (Mini-Luftpumpe, Flickzeug, Handy usw. völligst ausreichend. Rucksack ist nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein. Tragekompfort ist prima, es gibt glaub ich kein besseres "Belüftungs-System" wie das Aircomfort. Qualitativ muss man ja sonst nicht viel sagen, ist halt ein "Deuter". 

Gruß Chapman


----------



## roadrunner_gs (1. April 2007)

Wenn du ordentlich schwitzt ist alles gleich schlecht.





Von links nach rechts: Camelbak H.A.W.G. MaxGear 2005; Deuter Race X Air 2001; Deuter AC Lite 20 2003; Deuter Cross Air 1999

Und der Camelbak ist nicht schlechter von der Belüftung als die anderen drei wenn es mal richtig zu Sache geht.
Und wenn man langsam unterwegs ist schwitzt man eh nicht. 
Beim Cross Air ist der Reißverschluss nur noch in einer Richtung schließbar, beim Race X Air ist er komplett kaputt, lässt sich aber noch mit Sicherheitsnadeln verschließen, beim AC Lite sind Löcher im Boden, da ist der "Stoff" wohl zu dünn. Den H.A.W.G. habe ich noch nicht so lange, gerade mal drei Monate, der Stoff mutet aber sowohl optisch als auch haptisch sehr stabil an, ebenso der Reißverschluss. Ist halt auch die Militärversion. 
Und es passt sehr viel rein wenn die Trinkblase nicht drinne ist (die man durch ein Extrafach entnehmen kann, was bei den Deuter nicht geht, wenn da noch was im Rucksack ist bekommt man die Blase leider nicht mehr so einfach heraus.


----------



## Fi156 (1. April 2007)

Joar, so würde meine "Sammlung" auch aussehen. Mit dem Unterschied, dass bei mir alle noch ganz sind 

Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich nie einen Rucksack kaufen, mit Reißverschlüssen am Hauptfach, man hat immer das Problem, dass der Inhalt entweder reinpasst und die RV's zugehen, oder eben nicht...

Bei den Versionen mit Klappdeckel (zB AC Lite Link)) hat man derartige Probleme nicht, da ist die Spanne bis es dann nichtmehr passt, sehr sehr groß.

Ja, dass mit dem kaputten Boden befürchte ich auch, dass der Tag bei meinem Neuen kommen wird, da die neuen nichtmehr aus dem dickem (und gleich wasserdichtem) Nylon sind, sondern nurnoch aus recht dünnem Nylon (und Regenhülle extra).

Die aus dem dicken Nylon halten bei mir beide nun schon 15 und 10 Jahre. Der 10 Jahre alte wird jeden Tag benutzt!

Deuter hat übrigens einen super Service! Ich würde mal anfragen, was die Reperatur kosten soll, wenn es nicht eh komplett Kulanz ist!

der Camelback gefällt mir gut, aber für den Preis bekommt man fast 2 Deuter Rucksäcke  

mfg Fi156


----------



## PleXXX (1. April 2007)

Ich habe den Deuter Quasar (20l) und der hat auch das Air-System und das ist schon Klasse. Bei der Tour zum Baden (ca. 29km) bleibt der Rücken normalweise trocken, nur halt auf der Hüft wo der Rucksack aufliegt und oben an der Schultern schwitze ich da.
Ansonsten finde ich das System bequemer als das Airstripes-System (hat mein Dad in seinem Deuter).

Gruß
Markus


----------



## roadrunner_gs (1. April 2007)

Stimmt schon, die Listenpreise sind ein ganz schöner Hammer, dafür ist der Schlauch der Trinkblase aber auch Kälteisoliert und - ebenso wie die Trinkblase - ABC-Waffen geschützt. 
Hab den Rucksack aber komplett für nur 80 Euro bekommen und da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. 



Hab auch noch den ThermoBak für 2 Liter, hat keinerlei Belüftungssystem im Rücken, ist aber gefüllt auch nur an einem sehr schmalen Streifen anliegend.


----------



## uphillking (1. April 2007)

Also mir war (habe den Deuter Bike1 nicht mehr) das AirSTRIPE System lieber. Bei vollgepacketem Rucksack sitzt dieser besser weil enger am Rücken. Ausserdem drückt mich das obere Teil der AirCOMFORT Netzaufhängung nach einer gewissen Zeit mit meinem Race X Air.
Ich empfehle also ganz eindeutig das AirSTRIPE-System. Geschwitzt habe ich mit beiden gleich...


----------



## JPS (1. April 2007)

Spitze, da sind ja schon einige Antworten zusammen gekommen. 

Da ich nicht vorhabe mit Trinkblase zu fahren, denke ich, reichen die 12 bzw. 14 Liter Volumen für mich, . Leichte Jacke, u.U. Regenhose, Flickzeug, etwas zum Beißen - so oder ähnlich wird die Füllung wohl meistens aussehen. 
Mir geht's halt wirklich um Tragekomfort und gute Belüftung.




skyphab schrieb:


> ...
> Was willst du denn so mitnehmen, wenn du mit gefüllter Blase )) unterwegs bist?


Ich habe leider noch nichts zum Mitnehmen gefunden, was gegen meine "chronisch" gefüllte Blase hilft, außer anhalten und den Hahn öffnen ... .  

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (2. April 2007)

Habe ebenfalls 2 Deuter, mit jeweils einem der Systeme.

Meiner Meinung nach hat das Aircomfort System eine großen Nachteil, und zwar wird das Befüllen bzw. das Volumen durch die die rundliche Form des hinteren Teils stark eingeschränkt(insbesondere mit voller Blase).
Den Rucksack mit Airstripes System dagegen, kann man wie einen normalen Rucksack befüllen.

Des weiteren muss man den Rucksack mit Aircomfort System wohl überlegt packen, da man nicht so einfach an die unteren Sachen kommt und das Gewicht weiter weg vom Körper ist, was auch ungüstig ist.

Meiner Meinung nach funktionieren beide System gut, das Aircomfort System noch ewats besser, wenn man mti gewissen Einschränkungen (s.o.)leben kann.
Wunder sollte man von beiden System aber nicht erwarten...


----------



## polo (3. April 2007)

ich teile uphillkings meinung: das aircomfortsystem hat zwar die bessere belüftung, sitzt aber schlechter am rücken.


----------



## skyphab (3. April 2007)

JPS schrieb:


> Da ich nicht vorhabe mit Trinkblase zu fahren, denke ich, reichen die 12 bzw. 14 Liter Volumen für mich, . Leichte Jacke, u.U. Regenhose, Flickzeug, etwas zum Beißen - so oder ähnlich wird die Füllung wohl meistens aussehen.
> Mir geht's halt wirklich um Tragekomfort und gute Belüftung.



Dann passt das. Meine Windstopperjacke, eine lange Hose und eben das restliche Zeug hat da reingepasst. Man muss schon ein bisschen zusammenlegen, aber es geht. Links und rechts hat man ja noch die Netztaschen und für den Kleinkruscht hat er ja vorne nochmal eine Tasche.

Ich denke der passt für dich, ich finde ihn vom Tragecomfort sehr gut, fahre ihn immer recht straff festgezogen.


----------

